# Port Quebec 1967



## shaun (Mar 6, 2006)

Any crew members who were on the "Lazy Q" in 1967 please make contact or post info on where you are now. I remember JAN (Captains Tiger), Jim Fahey (Steward), Jim Sale (Cook) sorry no photos to post yet.

Shaun Rennison. Hull. Galley Boy.


----------

